# HSN Green Pans?



## slamdaccord96 (Feb 21, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with Chef Todd English's Green Pans? Apparently they are made without PTFE and not manufactured using PFOA. I have a bird and the fumes given off but traditional non-stick can be toxic to them in large amounts so thats what intrigued me about these. They had a cheap look to them when I was watching their segment on HSN yesterday. Any thoughts?
-Sarah


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

You can safely use non-stick pans around the bird if you remember two things. 

1. Do not heat the pan higher than medium heat
2. Always put something in the pan as soon as possible

It also helps if you don't have the bird in the kitchen, so than any possible fumes are well dispersed before reaching him. 

My cockatiel is going on 25 years old, and still going strong. I follow the above 2 rules, but HubbyDearest does not. In addition, he believes the bird warning to be bogus (I know it is true, though). Alton Brown did a show about this topic. I don't recall him mentioning any non-toxic non-stick pans. Are they new to the market? How does the coating hold up?


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I also have birds, and share your concerns. I bought 2 of Todd English's Green Pan skillets, and used and reviewed them for a bird club. In brief, they're terrible. I bought the aluminum pans, which were his first line, and the pans are so flimsy they look like something from a Wal-Mart sales bin and don't heat evenly. The Thermolon coating lost its non-stick properties after about 4-5 uses, even though I seasoned the pans according to instructions and hand-washed them. I just threw out the large skillet, complete with 3 irrevocably adherent pancakes. A lot of the reviews on HSN concur with mine.

I recently purchased several Cuisinart Green Gourmet skillets, which have a similar ceramic PTFE-free non-stick coating. Cuisinart makes hard-anodized and SS lines with their Ceramica coating. I haven't used them yet to test the non-stick capability, but it's obvious they're heavier and much better-made than the Green Pans.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The best non-stick pans are appropriately seasoned carbon steel and cast iron. They do not give off toxic fumes. While there are some issues cooking highly reactive foods -- mostly red wine and tomato sauces -- those foods usually don't need a non-stick surface. Also, regular "non-stick" is not a good surface for creating fond; while carbon and cast are as good as it gets. Admittedly they are old tech, but they work. 

Take it for what it's worth,
BDL


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

They are junk. More important they have a group of Asian people that sign up on forums and place good reviews about the pans. I ended up banning Jan Helskens, the President of Anotech International a hong kong cookware manufacturing facility. They just continued to try and pass this crap off as good cookware.


----------

